# is this cucking



## Null (Sep 12, 2017)

ted cruz liked a porn video on twitter and it's international news already but apparently the porn actress looks just like his wife

the debate is on: IS TED A CUCK? Does he like seeing OTHER MEN fuck his wife (cuck), or does he like seeing a woman who LOOKS LIKE HIS WIFE in porn (sweet, loves his wife)?


----------



## TL 611 (Sep 12, 2017)

The actress that looks like his wife walks in on a dude banging a teenager 

I'm voting yes for Mrs Cruz being a cuck, not Ted.


----------



## Null (Sep 12, 2017)

Melchett said:


> The actress that looks like his wife walks in on a dude banging a teenager
> 
> I'm voting yes for Mrs Cruz being a cuck, not Ted.


DOES HE LIKE CUCKING HIS WIFE?????

THERE ARE SO MANY LAYERS TO THIS STORY


----------



## Hui (Sep 12, 2017)

Mega cuck.  He is literally Anthony Burch.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Sep 12, 2017)

I SHOUT AND ALL CAPS TO FEEL IMPORTANT.

ALSO, HE'S A CUCK!


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Sep 12, 2017)

He's Trump's personal cuckold


----------



## Cuntster (Sep 12, 2017)

Lol cuck faggot in the butt big black dongs lmao anyone got sum kewl new dank memes omg lol XD


Spoiler: Lol julaaAaAay!!!



*JESSAAAYYYY*




Note: Warning for the more sensitive Kiwis: the above spoiler features an image of Chris Chandler's split-open taint aka "UnClit 2.0".


----------



## SpessCaptain (Sep 12, 2017)

He just loves his wife but she can't give all to him.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Sep 12, 2017)

i refuse to believe this is real


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Sep 12, 2017)

He's cucking his wife who cucked him.

It's fourth dimensional cuckoldry.


----------



## CWCissey (Sep 12, 2017)

TED CRUZ IS THE ZODIAC CUCKER!


----------



## soryu (Sep 12, 2017)

bet he definitely has sex with other women, but his wife doesnt know. probably fantasizes about her secretly finding out and liking it.


----------



## NIA-DOA 2.0 (Sep 12, 2017)

Its sad, really. The porn actress looks like his wife if she was ten years younger...It is like he subconsciously telling everyone that he hates that she is aging.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Sep 12, 2017)

NIA-DOA 2.0 said:


> Its sad, really. The porn actress looks like his wife if she was ten years younger...It like he subconsciously is telling everyone that he hates that she is aging.


Like any normal man would.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Sep 12, 2017)

This is the opposite of cucking. This is just being in a loving relationship. He's a busy man who can't always be at home with his wife, but he still needs to jerk off, so he just picks a woman that looks exactly like her.

You lamebrain libtards wouldn't know a healthy heterosexual relationship and the accompanying masturbatory habits if it bit ya right in your politically correct butthole.


----------



## Keystone (Sep 12, 2017)

Cucking his wife for sure. The Zodiac just doesn't get cucked.


----------



## Deez Nuts (Sep 12, 2017)

LOL at his mistake but porns not cheating. In some twisted way it's almost sweet he found one that looks like his wife.


----------



## Cato (Sep 12, 2017)

In before he has some staffer with access to the account take the bullet for him on this.


----------



## MrTroll (Sep 12, 2017)

This is like some terrible attempt at a pre-emptive diversion from a homo scandal Ted's about to get caught up in. Tomorrow's National Enquirer lead story:

"_*SENATOR TED CRUZ IMPLICATED IN ETHIOPIAN MALE PROSTITUTION RING"*_


----------



## NIA-DOA 2.0 (Sep 12, 2017)

A Hot Pizza said:


> Like any normal man would.



Yeah, but to announce it to all the world is pretty embarrassing for both of them.


----------



## Schwachkopf (Sep 12, 2017)

Disgusting.


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 12, 2017)

Cuck if the dick is black, sweet and loves his wife if the dick is white.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Sep 12, 2017)

This timeline. It's the best one out there.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 12, 2017)

He's a cuck because Trump insulted his dad and literally accused him of personally assassinating JFK and then this cuck endorsed the faggot.

He has no spine or ethics or anything.

Still, he cucked his wife, not the other way around.


----------



## Shilba Pointo (Sep 12, 2017)

Looks like porn is on the menu for the morning news!

And not to go off-topic or anything, but I always thought that Ted Cruz looks exactly like grown-up CWC in a suit.


----------



## Transvaalan (Sep 12, 2017)

Null said:


> View attachment 278575
> 
> ted cruz liked a porn video on twitter and it's international news already but apparently the porn actress looks just like his wife
> 
> the debate is on: IS TED A CUCK? Does he like seeing OTHER MEN fuck his wife (cuck), or does he like seeing a woman who LOOKS LIKE HIS WIFE in porn (sweet, loves his wife)?


Her chin and nose are less pointy than Heidis.

Also remember, he spawned two bastard children with an assistant.


----------



## Tubular Monkey (Sep 12, 2017)

I think we're overlooking the fact that Ted Cruz's wife looks a lot like Ted Cruz.


----------



## millais (Sep 12, 2017)

Valiant said:


> He just loves his wife but she can't give all to him.


She can't give him the delegates. Only Dahnald can do that.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Leveilleur (Sep 12, 2017)

I always end up seeing the most entertaining news on the Farms first.

Ted's old college roommate weighs in on the situation. (Archive)


----------



## Foltest (Sep 12, 2017)

For those of you who wonder, the actress name is Cory Chase.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Sep 12, 2017)

This is all a clever ruse designed to trick people into thinking Ted Cruz has natural urges and human emotions. First the porn, then the apologies, then the delegates.


----------



## Pikimon (Sep 12, 2017)

Ted Cruz strikes me as the kind of person who needs to be cucked because he is incapable of human reproduction with human women


----------



## Fareal (Sep 12, 2017)

Ted Cruz and I are eskimo siblings, so I feel confident in saying the teenager in the video is entirely the wrong gender for the food senator to be beating it to.


----------



## LD 3187 (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## DuskEngine (Sep 12, 2017)

tonight is the night that Ted truly became the president


----------



## _blank_ (Sep 12, 2017)

TBH, I'm surprised he'd be into something this mundane.... orrrr perhaps this is just the tip (heh heh) of the iceberg when it comes to Teddy C's freaky side. And considering his options, in 24 hours his only choices are to to a John Edwards and disappear into a foxhole for the rest of eternity, or just say fuck it and start becoming a VIP at the Playboy Mansion.


----------



## panko (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Tranhuviya (Sep 12, 2017)

LOL He unliked it. Own up to it, Teddy Boy.


----------



## CWCissey (Sep 12, 2017)

Ted really needs to follow the example of Ed Balls. 

When he fucked up by typing his name into Twitter thinking he was Googling it, it became an unofficial national holiday in the UK, Ed takes it in good fun and plays along.


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Sep 12, 2017)

He was just researching it for his family guys just like the tentacle fiend before him.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Sep 12, 2017)

He's still asleep probably, can't wait until he wakes up to find this shit show


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 12, 2017)

It's just normal porn. He should own up to it and be like "lol grow up".


----------



## admiral (Sep 12, 2017)

People on Buzzfeed etc. are acting like he was caught in a fursuit or something. He's a normal guy and it'd be weirder if he _didn't_ beat the meat from time to time- if you think politicians don't masturbate then you're naive or retarded.


----------



## CatParty (Sep 12, 2017)

Uh oh guys


----------



## LukeMcGregor (Sep 12, 2017)

He just has a type.


----------



## CWCissey (Sep 12, 2017)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> He's still asleep probably, can't wait until he wakes up to find this shit show



No he's up, he 'unliked' the vid.


----------



## Jan_Hus (Sep 12, 2017)

I always thought that Ted Cruz reproduced by asexual budding... or by laying eggs in a swamp somewhere


----------



## CervixHammer (Sep 12, 2017)

"Dick For Two" from MILF Hunter, starring Kacey Jordan and Cory Chase, if you were wondering.



Spoiler: Plot Summary



Cory has not been getting along with her step daughter Kacey lately. She asked her husband for some advice before he went to work and he suggested she take her out for a girls day out. While she was talking outside , Kacey's man Bruce was hiding in the bushes checking her out with his camera lusting over her. Corey went back inside to see if she could get Kacey to go out with her. She was on the phone with bruce the whole time and flat out said no to her. Cory took off to run some errands and thats when Bruce came right in to fuck Kacey. They were not going at it for long before Cory returned unexpectedly to see them fucking right in the living room. She hid behind a corner and checked them out while she started playing with herself. This hot ass MILF Cory then barged in on them and proposed she suck and fuck Bruce while Kacey ate her pussy or she would tell her dad on her. Bruce was all about it but Kacey was a little hesitant. It did not matter cause Cory was too busy getting her way. Dont miss this smoking hot MILF show her step daughter and boyfriend what a real pro can do in the sack.


----------



## Robotron (Sep 12, 2017)

Could this be considered better or worse then Kurt Eichenwald's escapades with japanese hentai porn?


----------



## McGregor (Sep 12, 2017)

Could it be true? Is Ted Cruz thirsty for the Chase?


----------



## CWCissey (Sep 12, 2017)

Robotron said:


> Could this be considered better or worse then Kurt Eichenwald's escapades with japanese hentai porn?



Better. This at least centres around watching real people fuck rather than cartoon poon.


----------



## TS 298 (Sep 12, 2017)

Cory Chase is a sign of truly superior taste. He's got my vote.


----------



## Crass_and_Champ (Sep 12, 2017)

He's Canadian, he's genetically hard-wired to enjoy cuck porn.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Sep 12, 2017)

CervixHammer said:


> "Dick For Two" from MILF Hunter, starring Kacey Jordan and Cory Chase, if you were wondering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds hot, I'm going to watch it. I'll do a review afterwards.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Sep 12, 2017)

Also, reverse cuckolding where a man cucks his wife is called cuckqueaning.


----------



## frozenrunner (Sep 12, 2017)

Jan_Hus said:


> I always thought that Ted Cruz reproduced by asexual budding... or by laying eggs in a swamp somewhere



Wherever would you have gotten such an idea?


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Sep 12, 2017)

Ted Cruz graduated Cuckingham State University Magnum Cum LOUDLY and deeply prefers the company of Sean Piche at the anthropology symposium.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Sep 12, 2017)

who uses the twatter for porn wtf


----------



## Trash Eater (Sep 12, 2017)

The delegates, Dahnald. I need them to fuck my wife.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 12, 2017)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> View attachment 278615



If you've ever had this happen, it is annoying and awkward and shit you didn't want to see.


----------



## Dick In a Drawer (Sep 12, 2017)

y'all overthinking it, this is just how Cruz coped with what happened on 9/11


----------



## Vorhtbame (Sep 12, 2017)

There is the outside possibility that it got accidentally "liked" by an intern.

_Outside_.


----------



## Adolf Von Merkel (Sep 12, 2017)

Robotron said:


> Could this be considered better or worse then Kurt Eichenwald's escapades with japanese hentai porn?


Kurt excuse his action saying he was finding with his son a tentaclerape hentai to prove his wife this exist and put a fake dialogue about  that.
The only thing Ted do right now is disliked the video.
So ,better...


----------



## GV 998 (Sep 12, 2017)

CWCissey said:


> No he's up, he 'unliked' the vid.


Why do people bother doing that? It's already fucking everywhere.

And everytime there is a "Scandal" of this nature, they always delete the offending social media post and go radio silent.

Seriously, Ted should just go "Yeah, I watch porn. Show of hands, who can honestly tell me they don't?" And the room would get very quiet all of a sudden...everyone's eyes glancing to the person next to them, while simultaneously trying their damndest not to look at anyone else


----------



## Le Redditeur Part Deux (Sep 12, 2017)

Yeah, keep calling the Zodiac Killer a cuck, Null, what could possibly go wrong with that?


----------



## The Great Chandler (Sep 12, 2017)

DAHNALD! Give me those delegates and I'll give you my wife!


----------



## The Giver (Sep 12, 2017)

Yeah there is a 100% chance this gets blamed on Democrats, Russians, the notorious hacker 4chan, or an intern. No way Ole Ted is owning up to this. 

But I sincerely hope he legit was watching porn and liked it via his official Twitter by mistake. I mean everyone watches porn and all that, but it's gotta sting for a holier than thou hard right evangelical to have his porn plastered all over the news.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Sep 12, 2017)

Ted "It Isn't Rape if She Says Prayers" Cruz


----------



## Captain Smollett (Sep 12, 2017)

Null said:


> IS TED A CUCK? Does he like seeing OTHER MEN fuck his wife (cuck), or does he like seeing a woman who LOOKS LIKE HIS WIFE in porn (sweet, loves his wife)?


Yes


----------



## Fleeb (Sep 12, 2017)

Important side question: Do you think he calls his penis "The Cruz Missile"?


----------



## bluebullshepherd (Sep 12, 2017)

Fleeb said:


> Important side question: Do you think he calls his penis "The Cruz Missile"?


I hate you so much.

As to the question at hand, eh. It's hilarious, that's what it is. (Poor Heidi.)

(Also, obligatory note: that last bit was sarcasm. This is way too funny.)


----------



## OgreSan (Sep 12, 2017)

Null said:


> DOES HE LIKE CUCKING HIS WIFE?????
> 
> THERE ARE SO MANY LAYERS TO THIS STORY



I accuse him of being a cuck solely on the basis that he was born in Canada.

Canada is only behind Sweden and Germany in terms of being actively cucked by their government.

It's only fair that as a Canadian, he's predisposed to being a cuck.


----------



## Jan_Hus (Sep 12, 2017)

I think I'm more impressed that Ted Cruz has a normal, rather vanilla taste in porn... I thought for sure he'd be into some weird stuff


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Sep 12, 2017)

Let's just say that he loves it when cocks of different colors brushes against his wife's lips.


----------



## Skeletor (Sep 12, 2017)

If jacking off on 9/11 is wrong, I don't want to be right.


----------



## Karl der Grosse (Sep 12, 2017)

Just looked her up and Cory Chase does a shitload of fake incest fetish stuff.  Like hundreds of videos of it.


----------



## Dane (Sep 12, 2017)

Jan_Hus said:


> I always thought that Ted Cruz reproduced by asexual budding... or by laying eggs in a swamp somewhere



He leaves his wife at home to defend the clutch he laid while he goes out and politics


----------



## Muncie Anderson (Sep 12, 2017)

_blank_ said:


> TBH, I'm surprised he'd be into something this mundane....



I don't know...a scenario where a man nails a woman in a room while a woman who has quite a resemblance to Heidi Cruz gets hot and bothered enough to begin masturbating while peeking in on them from the doorway probably isn't _that_ vanilla of a thing to be into.

(Okay, now that I've learned that the porn video he liked has incestual themes, it's probably safe to say that what Ted Cruz might be into is not mundane at all.)


----------



## Pikimon (Sep 12, 2017)

Le Redditeur Part Deux said:


> Yeah, keep calling the Zodiac Killer a cuck, Null, what could possibly go wrong with that?



Null doesn't live in San Francisco which is where the Zodiac Killer killed most of his victims, he'll be OK


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Sep 12, 2017)

https://www.mediaite.com/online/ted-cruz-fingers-staffer-for-liking-late-night-porn-tweet/

Ted Cruz fingered his staffer for doing this?  Reminds me of the time @TrippinKahlua got fisted


----------



## Fapcop (Sep 12, 2017)

I except a sandbox full of trolls and autists like Kiwi Farms to be all over this, but the fact that actual media outlets spaz out over this, shows how utterly fucked the fifth estate is these days.


----------



## millais (Sep 12, 2017)

Kurt vs Ted


----------



## panko (Sep 12, 2017)

This thread was retweeted by the lovely Dr. Drew, who found a lot of joy in Ted Cruz debacle. But all of that looks like it's deleted today. Hmmmm

This thread sums up a lot and is getting a lot of traction on social media. It's pretty sjw reeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Skeletor (Sep 12, 2017)

Karl_der_Grosse said:


> Just looked her up and Cory Chase does a shitload of fake incest fetish stuff.  Like hundreds of videos of it.



For some reason all porn is incest porn now, so this isn't as shocking as you might think.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 12, 2017)

Karl_der_Grosse said:


> Just looked her up and Cory Chase does a shitload of fake incest fetish stuff.  Like hundreds of videos of it.


Lol, he watches porn.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## Peace and Harmony (Sep 14, 2017)

I warned you that I would become stronger than ever before, Dahnald.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 14, 2017)

Peace and Harmony said:


> I warned you that I would become stronger than ever before, Dahnald.
> 
> View attachment 279720


Haha, what's in gay categories???? But as a joke, haha.


----------

